# Help help me Rhonda, or anybody



## Cliff Judkins (Feb 19, 2018)

I`ve recaptured my youth, bought a pretty beat up `55 Black Phantom ( I had a `50 in `50) and spent several months making it like new, which it now is. One thing remaining, and that is the little gizmo that connects the frame and front fender. I have part of the gizmo (I`d call it by it`s correct name if I knew what it was). The little part that I have is the little bracket with the two holes it it that slide through the long bolt that holds the frame to the front end of the bike. Some of the bikes have a lock built in to this area, mine is not that fancy.Can anyone help me find the rest of this gizmo? I have checked around on the internet but can`t find the part. I`ve been thinking about making something that will probably work, but it will be very hard and time consuming. I`ve spent a lot of time getting the bike exactly like a new one, and had rather not settle for second best. I would include a picture of what I have, but am an old gezer without a camera or the expertice in putting it on this web site anyway. Thanks for reading this.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm guessing you are talking about the piece shown here with the screw and nut on it? Another Georgia guy! Welcome to the CABE. V/r Shawn


----------



## Cliff Judkins (Feb 20, 2018)

Problem solved. I thought about the problem quite a bit last night and again this morning Shawn. To do it correctly, I need a piece like the one in your picture, except about an inch longer, so as to cover the hole in the fender. I thought long and hard about making one, thought about having to heat  a piece on medal the right length and width, bending in around a bolt the correct size, etc., then said "to heck with that", went to the hardware store and got a #10 chrome small bolt with a indenture for a small hex wrench, and put it in the hole, screwed on  one of those nuts with the plastic center that keeps the bolt from coming lose. As I said, problem solved, I settled for second best!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Does it have the correct fender? Shouldn't have to cover no hole. V/r Shawn


----------



## Cliff Judkins (Feb 21, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Does it have the correct fender? Shouldn't have to cover no hole. V/r Shawn


----------



## Cliff Judkins (Feb 21, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Does it have the correct fender? Shouldn't have to cover no hole. V/r Shawn



Maybe not. The fender is an after market one. However it fits nicely. Origional one is beyond repair. The little hole is about 1/4 inch too far aft for the little spring clip in your picture to reach. Maybe there is a correct clip around somewhere, but I haven`t found one yet. If I ever do find one, I can remove the little #10 chrome bolt and replace it with the clip. I don`t ride the bike anyway. I have it in my "Man Cave" and just look at it. My late wife couldn`t understand why I went to all of the trouble and expense to restore this bike. I told her about a Japaneese Zillionaire who spent 40 million dollars for a painting and hangs it on his wall to look at it. That`s what I do with this bike...look at it.


----------



## TheTrikeGuy (Feb 21, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Ph...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## TheTrikeGuy (Feb 21, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Ph...949472?hash=item4d6e3ca320:g:F0EAAOSwFL9Tr0nK


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 21, 2018)

TheTrikeGuy said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Ph...949472?hash=item4d6e3ca320:g:F0EAAOSwFL9Tr0nK



If he's using the wrong fender this won't work. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Feb 21, 2018)

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## Cliff Judkins (Mar 9, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Welcome to the CABE!





Freqman1 said:


> If he's using the wrong fender this won't work. V/r Shawn



The clip that the Trike Guy posted looks like the part that I need, except it`s too short to fit over the hole in this fender. The fender fits nicely, everything is correct, except the hole is about 1/4 inch to far back. Like I posted earlier, I just look at the bike rather than go out and ride it. Been wanting my old  1950 Black Phantom back (that I sold for $20.00 in 1958) but this is a nice stubstitute (this one was built October 1955).View attachment 766902 

 

 




bricycle said:


> Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 9, 2018)

Oh man, I'd want to ride that after all the work. Nice job on the resto.


----------



## blincoe (Mar 9, 2018)

Cliff Judkins said:


> View attachment 766904 View attachment 767023 View attachment 766904 View attachment 766904
> 
> The clip that the Trike Guy posted looks like the part that I need, except it`s too short to fit over the hole in this fender. The fender fits nicely, everything is correct, except the hole is about 1/4 inch to far back. Like I posted earlier, I just look at the bike rather than go out and ride it. Been wanting my old  1950 Black Phantom back (that I sold for $20.00 in 1958) but this is a nice stubstitute (this one was built October 1955).View attachment 766902 View attachment 766904 View attachment 766904 View attachment 766904
> 
> View attachment 766904





He has a non locking fork, the one you sent is a locking one. Those non locking fenders dont really come up that often. They are out there.

@Freqman1 @Cliff Judkins


----------



## Cliff Judkins (Mar 11, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Oh man, I'd want to ride that after all the work. Nice job on the resto.





GTs58 said:


> Oh man, I'd want to ride that after all the work. Nice job on the resto.



Thanks, I worked hard on this one.


blincoe said:


> He has a non locking fork, the one you sent is a locking one. Those non locking fenders dont really come up that often. They are out there.
> 
> @Freqman1 @Cliff Judkins



You are correct, it is a non locking fork. Wish I could find that little piece and finish the job, but the little chrome bolt will have to do for awhile.


----------



## vincev (Mar 11, 2018)

Welcome to the Cabe.Bike is lookin good .Enjoy the ride


----------



## blincoe (Mar 11, 2018)

Cliff Judkins said:


> Thanks, I worked hard on this one.
> 
> You are correct, it is a non locking fork. Wish I could find that little piece and finish the job, but the little chrome bolt will have to do for awhile.





Hit up bob , he may have one

snydebike@aol.com


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 12, 2018)

Yeah, you're looking for this. Springer fender hanger.   it hangs on the pivot bolt. I think it was 1954 when Schwinn redesigned the springer and used these, fitting directly center of the crown on the pivot bolt  and continued up to about 2002.

*Schwinn Super Deluxe Springer Fork Fender Bracket, ebay link: *http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222869259688

also used for*; 'Schwinn Stingray Krate, Front Fender Tube U Bracket*"


----------



## Cliff Judkins (Mar 12, 2018)

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah, you're looking for this. Springer fender hanger.   it hangs on the pivot bolt. I think it was 1954 when Schwinn redesigned the springer and used these, fitting directly center of the crown on the pivot bolt  and continued up to about 2002.
> 
> *Schwinn Super Deluxe Springer Fork Fender Bracket, ebay link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Su...259688?hash=item33e40b05a8:g:Wb4AAOSwu-Jang-J
> 
> ...



Unfortunately,that won`t work. I have one of those. It worked well on the origional rusty, beat up, dented fender. This is a replacement fender, and the hole is  further back. Keep lookin` for me.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 13, 2018)

Cliff Judkins said:


> Unfortunately,that won`t work. I have one of those. It worked well on the origional rusty, beat up, dented fender. This is a replacement fender, and the hole is  further back. Keep lookin` for me.



Whelp, in that case got no clue wat's-cha-gots-dar.  "Replacement fender" by who, what, when, where, how?  The 1955 Phantom without locking fork  I gots too. You're looking at it in my little profile photo, that uses the center mount hanging bracket. I've also got the other, with lock, that uses the first bracketed clip. As somebody said earlier, that; you need the type for without fork lock, I doubt would solve this. It's not the lock positioning but the crown, old and new type. #2800 (old style)  and #2802 (new style)

There's only 2 kinds that I know of.    Yet, it seems that, it's not a bracket to solve your problem, it's the fork. You've probably got a repop fender 1995. That's made for Schwinn's earlier springer fork crown, #2800 (old style) pre-1954 (see below illustrations) . Your mounting hole is 'aft;' because, pre 54 fork crown pivot bolt is also set back whereas, post 54 #2802 (new style) the pivot bolt is centered below the crown.

Personally, I've never tried swapping the fenders nor given it much thought. I'm missing the front fender on my 55 and have considered buying a repop. I've never heard of anybody running into this problem too. However, if there is a 3rd type of clip, an adaptable cross that hangs off the pivot bolt post 1954 to 2002 I donno. Possibly, I imagine it's going to be just like the center hanging U bracket and have an extension on 1 side to reach the mounting hole of the fender. If you were to bolt a flat bracket onto the  U bracket, it'll prob scratch the top of fender and rust, Perhaps you'll need to braze an extension on it. Or, as it's just a flat metal bracket with  3 holes, 2 larger for pivot bolt 1 small for fender screw then bent into the U shape. you could have a sheet metal shop make it. Rather than just a straight sheet metal with the holes, it would be a T shape, 2 holes for pivot bolt in the same place and the fender screw on the leg of the T. The same bent angles the U bracket has, and the leg of the T would be the length you need to mount the pre-1954 fender size.

Did Schwinn make that post 54, or even 1995 or later? I donno, but it would shape the "Thingy" as you call it. Or for lack of better description;  Extended U bracket  for Pre-1954 and 1995 phantom repop fender: adapted fender clip for  post 1954 (type II or 'New style'  see below), Springer  . .
*Maybe I ought to patent it!*
Then, with an exclusive design patent, I can pawn it off to the needy for $59 bucks a pop, sue copy-cats for their life's savings, and get rich.  [grin]

Or,  back in the 50's Schwinn prob, short of selling you a new fender,  just drilled another hole to fit it.



*Old style, pre 1954 and 1995 repop:*






*New Style post 1954:*


----------



## Cliff Judkins (Mar 13, 2018)

Jeff54 said:


> Whelp, in that case got no clue wat's-cha-gots-dar.  "Replacement fender" by who, what, when, where, how?  The 1955 Phantom without locking fork  I gots too. You're looking at it in my little profile photo, that uses the center mount hanging bracket. I've also got the other, with lock, that uses the first bracketed clip. As somebody said earlier, that; you need the type for without fork lock, I doubt would solve this. It's not the lock positioning but the crown, old and new type. #2800 (old style)  and #2802 (new style)
> 
> There's only 2 kinds that I know of.    Yet, it seems that, it's not a bracket to solve your problem, it's the fork. You've probably got a repop fender 1995. That's made for Schwinn's earlier springer fork crown, #2800 (old style) pre-1954 (see below illustrations) . Your mounting hole is 'aft;' because, pre 54 fork crown pivot bolt is also set back whereas, post 54 #2802 (new style) the pivot bolt is centered below the crown.
> 
> ...



I thought of your last suggestion first thing, Before I asked for help from you experts, drill a new hole and use the existing part. Maybe place a fender washer between the fender and thhe nut for additional support. Maybe I will, then I might decide to take a nap instead.


----------



## Trout (Mar 13, 2018)

No help on the bracket, but there are repop Schwinn fender rivets that are actually bolts, not rivets. Easy way to fill a unused hole on a fender. Tried to post a link but it didn't work.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 14, 2018)

Cliff Judkins said:


> I thought of your last suggestion first thing, Before I asked for help from you experts, drill a new hole and use the existing part. Maybe place a fender washer between the fender and thhe nut for additional support. Maybe I will, then I might decide to take a nap instead.



Wouldn't say I'm an 'expert'  just attempt to help peps  from time to time. Heck, maybe Schwinn made an extended clip, as said;  ain't seen one, I donno. Yet with a few tools, not too difficult, especially if you've got the usual part,  for pattern and sizes, to make.


----------



## Cliff Judkins (Mar 14, 2018)

Trout posted a picture (It`s not showing up here) of some fender bolts with nuts and washers. They look exactly like the one I found at a hardware store, except mine has a hex indention in the middle and is chrome plated. I am still lookin`.


----------

